# XM For 19.99



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/home/index.html


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

anybody pick one up yet


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I didn't see this thread yesterday, but all the prices on the page linked are in British Pounds. Was it being sold for £19.99 or $19.99?
£19.99 Brit. Lb. = about $35.75 USD

The item is not on the linked page any more.

See ya
Tony


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

There is a thread at SatelliteGuys... started by minorthr ... I ordered one yesterday afternoon , got confirmation this morning $19.99 , no tax and free UPS shipping... price went back up today to $35... This place also carrys Tivos and Replays...


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i got mine for 19.99 us, 35 with free shipping is stil cheaper than anyone else


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

The british prices show up unless you click on the US flag, that is on the left side of the page near the bottom. It got me at first, but I got one for US $19.99 too.


----------

